# How long does ash take to cool down??? I'm in a jam



## nickm62388 (Jul 9, 2016)

I haven't smoked in a while and I wanna smoke ribs at my mother in laws tomorrow but I'm afraid if I start at 12/1ish and be done by 5pm ish the ash from the charcoal won't cool down in time by the time I leave her house later that night and she is anal about stuff being hot still when their not outside and watching it.....any ideas or advice ? I miss smoking so bad and it's perfect to make two nice racks of ribs


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 9, 2016)

That's an easy one.  Just scoop the ashes out into a container and pour on the water.  The slurry can then be dumped (as in carefully spread) on your MIL's lawn--its great for the grass.

Gary


----------



## gearjammer (Jul 9, 2016)

What he said.

Ed


----------



## nickm62388 (Jul 9, 2016)

Ya unfortunately she's not gonna want me to put all the ash in with water and just dump it on her nice lawn


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 10, 2016)

Get a metal ash bucket. They have a lid that clamps shut with the bucket handle. Dump your ash in there with some water. Clamp the lid down and take it home with you once it's cooled down.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 10, 2016)

nickm62388 said:


> Ya unfortunately she's not gonna want me to put all the ash in with water and just dump it on her nice lawn


Its really very good for the lawn.  If she doesn't like seeing the ashes on the lawn, a quick watering will get them all off the grass and into the soil.

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 10, 2016)

GaryHibbert said:


> Its really very good for the lawn.  If she doesn't like seeing the ashes on the lawn, a quick watering will get them all off the grass and into the soil.
> 
> Gary









Exactly.

Bear


----------



## jcbigler (Jul 10, 2016)

The correct answer here is to not smoke anything at your mother-in-law's place. Nothing that you can do will ever please her, so don't even try.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 10, 2016)

JCBigler said:


> The correct answer here is to not smoke anything at your mother-in-law's place. Nothing that you can do will ever please her, so don't even try.


That can be very true. I was lucky to have a great MIL. She lived with us 18 years and was a great help with the kids while the Mrs' and I worked...JJ


----------



## gr0uch0 (Jul 10, 2016)

What JC said.  Goes with the old adage of complaining about a free lunch....


----------



## phatbac (Jul 10, 2016)

Maybe you could smoke the meat the day before at your house and take it over to her house the next day and reheat. Since you are doing ribs do 3-2 and do the sauce step at her house since you only need about 30min-1hr worth of heat you should have plenty of cool down time.

Hope this helps,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 10, 2016)

Everyone using charcoal should have a metal bucket with the lid that snaps on by the handles.  They are available at HD and Lowes.  I don't care if my ashes have been setting in my smoker or grill for a week, they NEVER go in the trash until they've spent some time in the bucket too.  I had a neighbor in a previous neighborhood whose garage burned down when he put 48 hour ashes (his claim) in his trash bin.  They ignited the trash and poof, no garage or cars. 

I'm going to have to try that lawn thing.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Jul 10, 2016)

Don't think the guy who was at the NASCAR race last night in KY used one.  Grill was in the bed of his pickup, and the truck was fully ablaze....


----------

